# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ստի Արարումը / The Invention of Lying

## Jarre

*
Ստի Արարումը / The Invention of Lying*
 






_ԱՄՆ, 2009 թ._
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Ricky Gervais, Matthew Robinson
*Դերերում*՝ Ricky Gervais, Jennifer Garner, Jonah Hill, Louis C.K., Rob Lowe, Tina Fey և ուրիշներ
*Ժանրը*՝ կատագերգություն (իսկ իմ անձնական կարծիքով սա պարզապես սև հումոր է  :Sad:  )


*
Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ մեր առօրյան, եթե բոլորը պարզ՝ առանց ձևականությունների և ստի ասեին, այն ինչ զգում և մտածում են։
Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ այդ դեպքում մարդկանց կրոնական զգացողությունը։
Ո՞վքեր են ստի ինդուստրիայի ամենակարկառուն ներկայացուցիչները։
Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում «կրոնը» առհասարակ։
Ի՞նչ հոգեբանության տեր են կրոնական առաջնորդները և ինչպե՞ս են նրանք «պատասխանում» տրամաբանական հարցերին։*

Ֆիլմը ռուսերեն լեզվով օնլայլ կարելի է դիտել *այստեղ*

----------

VisTolog (10.09.2012), Աթեիստ (09.09.2012), Նետ (09.09.2012)

----------

